# halotestin



## rage racing (May 2, 2013)

Ok...so i got some halo to try. Dosed at 10mg per cap. I am thinking of running 10mg pre workout on training days only. Has anyone had good luck with that protocol? I am thinking it will help with my workouts because i am in a calorie defecite right now and intensity at the gym has be a little lacking. Thoughts......


----------



## jay_steel (May 2, 2013)

I ran 30mg which is allot and it made me go from feeling like shit due to my diet and no test for my precomp cycle to feeling like a God in the gym. The stuff is amazing..


----------



## rage racing (May 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I ran 30mg which is allot and it made me go from feeling like shit due to my diet and no test for my precomp cycle to feeling like a God in the gym. The stuff is amazing..



30mg ED or just pre workout?


----------



## jay_steel (May 2, 2013)

in my prep every day was a gym day but on 15 mg on cardio days.


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2013)

Lol, No way take 30 for pre Wo dose. Why don't you try craze or something like that if your not prepping for a show?


----------



## rage racing (May 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Lol, No way take 30 for pre Wo dose. Why don't you try craze or something like that if your not prepping for a show?


Actually use craze alot....so much that the shit dont work anymore...lol. I got some TNE too... maybe 50mg TNE and 10mg Halo


----------



## Grozny (May 2, 2013)

just be aware these days halo is rare as a unicorn its very very hard to get a real deal.


----------



## HFO3 (May 2, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Actually use craze alot....so much that the shit dont work anymore...lol. I got some TNE too... maybe 50mg TNE and 10mg Halo



I understand, I build tolerance also... when that happens I switch to jacked or combine both. 
I also mix them in a Gatorade with BCAA, it works well peri wo.


----------



## rage racing (May 2, 2013)

Grozny said:


> just be aware these days halo is rare as a unicorn its very very hard to get a real deal.



Yeah...I thought about that too. So far I have been happy with my source so I am gonna hope the Halo is legit.


----------



## jay_steel (May 2, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Lol, No way take 30 for pre Wo dose. Why don't you try craze or something like that if your not prepping for a show?



mine was precontest and only ran it for 3 weeks...


----------



## overburdened (May 2, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Ok...so i got some halo to try. Dosed at 10mg per cap. I am thinking of running 10mg pre workout on training days only. Has anyone had good luck with that protocol? I am thinking it will help with my workouts because i am in a calorie defecite right now and intensity at the gym has be a little lacking. Thoughts......



If it's good halo, you're gonna LOVE it!  Just be aware of liver toxicity..   I always keep halo use to 3 weeks max30mg/day


----------



## XYZ (May 3, 2013)

Here is what you need to do to fix all of your issues:

1.  Get some ketotefin to up regulate your beta receptors.  .5mg ED for 2 weeks should work.  USE NO STIMS DURING THIS TIME.

2.  ECA - Better than any other pre workout supplement.  Feel like a God, tons of energy and you can breathe very easily.

3.  30-40mg halo ED.  

4.  Ramp up the liver protection, big time.  Run the halo for no more than 4 weeks.


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 4, 2013)

10 mg pre-workout only is NOT going to provide you with what you are looking for.  Like all steroids, you need to maintain levels for an extended period of time in order to experience its full effects.  For example, if you could inject 400 mg of test cyp, but you aren't going to feel much of shit an hour later.  Guys who have a lot of experience with test can usually feel a slight change after short period of time, as they recognize its effects more easily than someone with less experience, but its effects will be much more pronounced after using 400 mg/week for 3-4 weeks.

It is the same with Halotestin.  Yyou need to use it every day, 2X daily, for at least a week before it will provide fill benefuys...and some guys will need to use it for a couple weeks before it has kicked in fully.  Halo's half-life is about 9.5 hours, so by taking it only 4-5X weekly before wokrouts, the halo will be active for no more than 38-47.5 hours per week!  That is only 1.5-2 days a week.  How well do you think test would work to increase libido, energy, and intensity if it was only active 1.5-2 days weekly?  Not very well.  So, why do you think Halo will be any different?

The bottom line is you will only experience afraction of Halo's effects by taking it pre-workout.  You should take it 2X daily, in equally divided doses, for at least a few weeks.  As for dosing, 20-40 mg daily is normaly, although at halo's price, 40 mg will cost quite a bit.  20 mg still works very well and will cost lot less.  As long as you take one dose as soon as you wake up and your 2nd dose 8-9 hours later, you do NOT have to take it right before your workout because it will be in your susyem the entire time you are awake.  Taking it right before your workout does not do anything magical...all that matters is that the drug is still in your system since the previous dose. It will affect you just as strongly 1 hour after you take as it will 8 hours after you take it.  It is either active or it isn't...there is no inbetween.


----------



## s2h (May 4, 2013)

rage racing said:


> Ok...so i got some halo to try. Dosed at 10mg per cap. I am thinking of running 10mg pre workout on training days only. Has anyone had good luck with that protocol? I am thinking it will help with my workouts because i am in a calorie defecite right now and intensity at the gym has be a little lacking. Thoughts......



Taking per workout really isn't gonna make the effects any different...actually taking it once ed isn't the best option...take 10mg in the am...and then 10mg halfway thru the day...it has a short half life of 8-9 hours...

You will get better results this way...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 4, 2013)

Grozny said:


> just be aware these days halo is rare as a unicorn its very very hard to get a real deal.



*big bump!
and real one is real expensive! 5 x more then dianabol or winstrol..
all who sale it for same price or maybe 1-2 more expensive,100% scamm!

We have BD haltoestex,see price,its real expensive,but its work mad! ask hevyiron,ask Mike Arnold and some other guys here who try it !*


----------



## HFO3 (May 4, 2013)

I used BD halo from WP. took 1 in am and 1in PM, about 9hrs between each dose. halo is very insane drug, awesome strength. I had one issue, I noticed my hair was coming out. I stopped it that day, I was taking it for fun not a contest, wasn't worth it to me.

have fun, maybe your hair won't come out, but my heads is solid black thick hair, no Steroid is worth that the wife likes it too much!


----------



## Mike Arnold (May 7, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *big bump!
> and real one is real expensive! 5 x more then dianabol or winstrol..
> all who sale it for same price or maybe 1-2 more expensive,100% scamm!
> 
> We have BD haltoestex,see price,its real expensive,but its work mad! ask hevyiron,ask Mike Arnold and some other guys here who try it !*



He speaks the truth...I used it...it's the real deal.


----------

